# It's here!!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Our container arrived today on schedule, which is fantastic! We have to go to customs to collect the car tomorrow :clap2: I have been advised that this will take approx 3hrs but reading through past threads I think it would be advisable that I don't hold my breath  now for the joy of un packing and sorting everything out, and in this heat


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PatandDave said:


> Our container arrived today on schedule, which is fantastic! We have to go to customs to collect the car tomorrow :clap2: I have been advised that this will take approx 3hrs but reading through past threads I think it would be advisable that I don't hold my breath  now for the joy of un packing and sorting everything out, and in this heat


Get it done Pat, before the PROPER heat starts....!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> Our container arrived today on schedule, which is fantastic! We have to go to customs to collect the car tomorrow :clap2: I have been advised that this will take approx 3hrs but reading through past threads I think it would be advisable that I don't hold my breath  now for the joy of un packing and sorting everything out, and in this heat


Pick up the car as early as possible. The customs charge overtime after 2 pm. 

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

And make sure you've got ALL the paperwork- Cypriots do love their bureaucracy!

Bet you'll unpack things and ask "why did we move that?"


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Best of luck! And pace yourself with the unpacking.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

We picked the car up yesterday and mother of Jesus, it was an experience! Firstly the shipping line hadn't sent any paper work to customs and so they couldn't release our container. Of course the agent that was dealing with us wasn't at all bothered and suggested we come back on Monday?!! After endless calls to the uk and Orbit, in Limassol, it finally arrived, 3hrs later. We then left the port to go to Orbit where they opened our container, to find that the strapping used to secure the car, had come lose and the car had moved in the container! There was also no supporting wall between the car and our furniture and everything but the kitchen sink, (only because we didn't bring it!,) had fallen on to the bonnet of the car! I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! There were some dents on the car and a fair few scratches! The driver door looks as though someone has run a screwdriver along it! I have no idea if anything else is broken but, the brand new Hoover that I bought prior to leaving was laying on the back of the container behind the car and looked as though it had a few broken ribs!!.....happy days!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh dear, not a good start


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

PatandDave said:


> We picked the car up yesterday and mother of Jesus, it was an experience! Firstly the shipping line hadn't sent any paper work to customs and so they couldn't release our container. Of course the agent that was dealing with us wasn't at all bothered and suggested we come back on Monday?!! After endless calls to the uk and Orbit, in Limassol, it finally arrived, 3hrs later. We then left the port to go to Orbit where they opened our container, to find that the strapping used to secure the car, had come lose and the car had moved in the container! There was also no supporting wall between the car and our furniture and everything but the kitchen sink, (only because we didn't bring it!,) had fallen on to the bonnet of the car! I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! There were some dents on the car and a fair few scratches! The driver door looks as though someone has run a screwdriver along it! I have no idea if anything else is broken but, the brand new Hoover that I bought prior to leaving was laying on the back of the container behind the car and looked as though it had a few broken ribs!!.....happy days!


You can claim on their insurance I guess?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

That is surely the fault of the UK packers?

Get the claim forms filled in, hope you took some photos.....


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> We picked the car up yesterday and mother of Jesus, it was an experience! Firstly the shipping line hadn't sent any paper work to customs and so they couldn't release our container. Of course the agent that was dealing with us wasn't at all bothered and suggested we come back on Monday?!! After endless calls to the uk and Orbit, in Limassol, it finally arrived, 3hrs later. We then left the port to go to Orbit where they opened our container, to find that the strapping used to secure the car, had come lose and the car had moved in the container! There was also no supporting wall between the car and our furniture and everything but the kitchen sink, (only because we didn't bring it!,) had fallen on to the bonnet of the car! I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! There were some dents on the car and a fair few scratches! The driver door looks as though someone has run a screwdriver along it! I have no idea if anything else is broken but, the brand new Hoover that I bought prior to leaving was laying on the back of the container behind the car and looked as though it had a few broken ribs!!.....happy days!


Hi - welcome to Cyprus, albeit with not such a good start! we used Orbit but their UK packers did a better job by the sound of it. Claim on your insurance - their Limassol office is very helpful I found. We dealt with a young lady called Lara who couldn't enough for me. So good luck with that.

Look forward to meeting you at the Pissouri meet up on 6th July and best of luck with the unpacking! We have just finished unoacking, but now must re-pack and move again - what joy! Final move end of the month to Pissouri...

Regards,

David


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

I got your message Pat and replied see you soon x Angie


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Orbit have been amazing! They as did we, took lots of photos and we've already contacted the insurance company! I'm just praying that all of our furniture is intact! It's definitely the fault of the removal company we used back home,( oops! in the uk, here is home now!! ) Maria was our agent at orbit but we did meet Lara, they were all extremely helpful.
It isn't the end of the world and hey, we are in Cyprus and living our dream!!


----------

